# Cabinet humi conversion project!



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I was unsatisfied with my teeny 25-count desktop humi, so I decided to take the plunge and build my own cabinet humidor! So with minimal tools, a lot of elbow grease and a few bucks here's how I did it...

Bought an antique mahogany cabinet off eBay. A great little buy, the age of the wood will hopefully mean it won't warp too much and it's also built really solid to keep temp and humidity constant. It's roughly 2.5 ft tall, 2 ft wide and 1.5 ft deep.

_Total cost of cabinet = £5 (~ $10)_



















I then re-enforced the interior and made sure all the joints were sealed tightly with wood sealer. I also popped out the middle section of the door because I wanted to fit glass into it. Bought a load of Spanish Cedar planks to line the interior, which turned out to be a nightmare to find in the UK. Eventually found a supplier and bought 6mm planks for lining and 10mm for shelving.

_Total cost of cedar = £90 (~ $180)_

Spent ages measuring and re-measuring, cutting, sanding, fitting. I've never done woodwork before so this was basically complete trial and error! Also since the cabinet was an antique, it wasn't perfectly square in places. I affixed the cedar lining with six 15mm brass panel pins per plank. The hardest part was getting the door seal perfect, but with some effort I managed to do it. When you close the door you feel air resistance and a whoosh of air escaping! I also fitted magnetic catches to keep the door shut, which I had lying around from an old cupboard.

_Total cost of panel pins = £3 (~ $6)_
_Total cost of magnetic catches = FREE!_ 










I then got a local glazier to fit 3mm glass with an airtight seal, and added slotted shelving made of 10mm Spanish Cedar planks. I'm currently seasoning the interior with distilled water, and will be using a pound of Heartfelt beads and a digital hygrometer.

_Total cost of glass plus fitting = £5 (~ $10)_
_Total cost of beads plus hygro = £32 (~ $64)_

THE FINISHED PRODUCT!










Now I've just gotta fill the damn thing! :tu :ss

*Grand Total = £135 (~ $270)*


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice fine and renovation:tu Thanks for sharing. Looks like you might be able to get 20 boxes or so. How many you think?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. :tu


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Very nice fine and renovation:tu Thanks for sharing. Looks like you might be able to get 20 boxes or so. How many you think?


Yeah probably between 20-30 boxes I reckon. I'm not going to have the boxes open and "on display", it'll be storage only so I can stack them up.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

wow very nice job indeed!!!

I would like to get something similar done, but I think with the crappy weather here, my next investment will be a large wine cooler for sure.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> wow very nice job indeed!!!
> 
> I would like to get something similar done, but I think with the crappy weather here, my next investment will be a large wine cooler for sure.


Yeah thankfully the weather here is pretty stable and moderate, I'm not sure this setup would survive extreme changes in temperature and humidity! :ss

Thanks for all your kind comments guys, much appreciated! :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice work. I love the projects around here!


----------



## Graytwhyte (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow dude, you've got some talent!


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Excellent job. Now comes the fun of filling it. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Excellent work.

Looks great...May your cigars rest well. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice, I've been considering doing one as well. I'm really good with wood working, it's a great time.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome job it looks great. For anyone doing one of these projects be careful cutting the Spanish cedar. I hear the dust can be toxic if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic! I loved woodworking when I had the space and tools to do it. For "trial and error" style working (as you called it), you did an ass kicking job. :tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! You have a great conversion there!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks great. :tu


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, that is neat. Looks like you'll have to find more "friends" for that one lonely cigar!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Nicely done, enjoy filling it!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great job! Thanks for sharing your project with us!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Way to step up and take action. Nice job! :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice job, to bad i got into cigars at the end of the summer, i could have been garage sale hunting all summer, oh well, you have inspired me for next summer.

Great job.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome project!!
:tu


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

that is an awesome job. i don't know about "trial and error" looks like you know what you're doing. now if i tried that, you'd see some 'trial and LOTS of error." :r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahhhmazing!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice Job!! :tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Harpo said:


> Yeah probably between 20-30 boxes I reckon. I'm not going to have the boxes open and "on display", it'll be storage only so I can stack them up.


You spent all that money and effort installing an air tight glass door why not show off your smokes? Great job Andrew makes me envious!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

daniyal said:


> You spent all that money and effort installing an air tight glass door why not show off your smokes? Great job Andrew makes me envious!


I was thinking of putting a singles tray on the top shelf, so at least you'll be able to see _some_ smokes! 

Again, thanks for all the kind words guys! :tu


----------



## moviewithnotitle (Aug 15, 2007)

Harpo,
Great Job! I did a refinishing project from my humi so I understand some of the problems you may have encountered. I especially like that you put glass in the front door, really changes the look and adds to the "curious eye" factor!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Great job! I need to get on that wagon and make my own humi.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

You turned that frown upside down and now it looks great!!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Very awesome job bro and you'll always be able to be proud of it because you made it!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

When is this thread going to get updated?!?!?!?! I want to see it filled!!!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

very cool indeed.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> When is this thread going to get updated?!?!?!?! I want to see it filled!!!!


LOL it's slowly getting there...










:tu


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow, I can't see it getting any better then that! :tu Nice Job!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice, thanks for the update!!!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice job!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm looking to do this myself, thanks for even more motivation!

I'm looking at my local thrift stores for a nice size cabinet, hopefully something of a 500+ count.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Harpo said:


> I was unsatisfied with my teeny 25-count desktop humi, so I decided to take the plunge and build my own cabinet humidor! So with minimal tools, a lot of elbow grease and a few bucks here's how I did it...
> 
> Bought an antique mahogany cabinet off eBay. A great little buy, the age of the wood will hopefully mean it won't warp too much and it's also built really solid to keep temp and humidity constant. It's roughly 2.5 ft tall, 2 ft wide and 1.5 ft deep.
> 
> ...


Great looking box!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

That looks great! Congrats on a project well done!:tu


----------



## madspeed (Jul 24, 2008)

Now thats its been a while, how you liking the humi? Any issues with it?


----------

